# Zusammengesetze Namen für 2 Chars (z.B. Intel | Ligenz)



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Buffies!

Da ich mit meinem Kumpel zusammen per Werbt-einen-Freund neu anfangen möchte, suche ich 2 bzw 1 Nomen, die unsere Chars beschreiben könnten. 

Beispiele:

Apoli | Naris
Rasen | Mäher
Intel | Ligenz

Die einzelnen (Teil)Wörter sollten, wenn möglich, sinnvolle Namen bzw. Beschreibungen darstellen können. Es wäre echt nett von euch, wenn ihr eure Kreativität spielen lassen könntet und uns helfen wollt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusätzlich wären Namen (wie oben beschrieben) für Gnomen bzw. Magier oder Hexenmeister angepasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Mühe!

Myownlight


----------



## Bllademaster (5. Oktober 2009)

passt Klein/wüchsig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

bufft und Nicht


----------



## Idekoon (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal mit 2 Freunden hochgelevelt. Wir hießen Tick, Trick, Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wärs außerdem mit Coca/Cola?
lg Idekoon


----------



## Apryllon (5. Oktober 2009)

Rhabarber-Barbara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (5. Oktober 2009)

Voll / Horst  is doch toll


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> passt Klein/wüchsig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, ihr seid ja echt fix. Schon 2 Antworten nach einer Minute! Weiter so! Btw Klein/wüchsig wäre doch schon eine sehr gute Idee, danke!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Oktober 2009)

Zwei / Dreiviertel


----------



## Flachtyp (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit "Erhard/Mundgeruch"


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (5. Oktober 2009)

Kumpel und ich hießen mal
Wtfftw und Ftwwtf 
^^


----------



## tobiclaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Dixie/Normous

Biggus/Dickus

Annette/Halbestund


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich hießen mal
> Wtfftw und Ftwwtf
> ^^




Könnte evtl zu Verwechslungen mit Chinafarmern kommen^^


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Ideen, jedoch wären Namen, die aus einem Wort bestehen besser! ( Intel | Ligenz ) Wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Viele Grüße Myownlight!


----------



## Thewizard76 (5. Oktober 2009)

Arsc. - loch
lol
Sorry ehrlich konnte ich mir nur nicht verkneifen.
Wie wäre es mit Dream - Team


----------



## Tyraila (5. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich hießen mal
> Wtfftw und Ftwwtf
> ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würden einige aber auch als BOT erkennen und sagen ; hey da laufen bots rum =D .. so vom namen her


----------



## X-Zero (5. Oktober 2009)

Ein freund und ich haben uns mal twinks gemacht mit "Lolgnom und Roflgnom" sollten dann aber schon Gnome sein XD


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit All (wie Al Bundy^^)|und| Ianz =Allianz

Sind einzeln gesprochen 2 Tolle namen und Zusammen eure Fraktion.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wär es mit:

"Lang" - "Weilig"
oder
"Nicht" - "Witzig"
oder
"Kind" - "Isch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SCNR


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit All (wie Al Bundy^^)|und| Ianz =Allianz
> 
> Sind einzeln gesprochen 2 Tolle namen und Zusammen eure Fraktion.



Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, jedoch sind sie auf dem Server, auf dem wir zocken möchten leider nicht mehr frei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobiclaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Barack |  Obama


----------



## Kargaro (5. Oktober 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit:
> 
> "Lang" - "Weilig"
> oder
> ...


Wenn du das Thema langweilig findest, dann lies es einfach nicht.. Und vor allem schreib keine unnötigen Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser / Lieferant   (passt für einen Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ghorgoroth (5. Oktober 2009)

Frank/Furter  lol


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Coo|kies


----------



## Gnarak (5. Oktober 2009)

Hartz / Vier

Wester / Welle

Lari / Fari

Wasser / Brot  ( 2 Mages)

Bla / Siert

Kon / Dom

da gibts noch sooooo viele Möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Kramatieklärher (5. Oktober 2009)

So was hab ich auch schonmal zusammen mit meinem Kumpel gemacht .

Haben dan unsere beiden Gnome Beavis und Butthead gennant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja wer die beiden aber nicht mag bzw. nicht wie wir Fan ist dem bringt das relativ wenig ...
Da ich deine Vorlieben allerdings nicht kenne , kann ich dir da glaub ich nicht so sehr helfen .

Hier sind trotzdem maln paar Pärchen-Namen:



Dick und Doof
Ernie und Bernd
Ping und Pong
Dimitri und Sergey

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen , und wünsch dir noch viel glück bei deiner namenssuche (Tipp:lasst euch selbst was einfallen nach euren Vorlieben zb. 2 Hauptcharacktere eurer Lieblingsserie oder so...)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

und den char dann versuchen auf 80 zu spielen glaubt ihr mit den Namen kommt ihr in Inis


----------



## Ghorgoroth (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> und den char dann versuchen auf 80 zu spielen glaubt ihr mit den Namen kommt ihr in Inis



rofl...wieso nicht oO


----------



## Apryllon (5. Oktober 2009)

ok, was produktives: Toge-ther


----------



## Aylaiun (5. Oktober 2009)

Über 1100 Kommentare und kein sinnvoller dabei, das is auch ne Art von Kunst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:
Frames/Second
Knight/Rider
Lola/Rennt

oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobiclaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Derhexer | Dermage


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. Oktober 2009)

Waffel|Eisen
Müll|Eimer
Unter|Hose
Holz|Kohle
Wild|Sau
Tiger|Ente

etc.


----------



## yellowpages (5. Oktober 2009)

Ali / Mente
Bimmel / Bommel
Pommes / Fritz (Frites)


----------



## Funkydiddy (5. Oktober 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit 2 Freunden hochgelevelt. Wir hießen Tick, Trick, Track
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sagma war das auf durotan!?! hab da öfter welche gesehen die so hießen


----------



## Gnarak (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> und den char dann versuchen auf 80 zu spielen glaubt ihr mit den Namen kommt ihr in Inis



ich denke mal, genauso wie die ganzen ° ^´` îmbá ròxxôr etc. Namen


----------



## Dragonchen (5. Oktober 2009)

wie währe es mit 

Sympa / thisch
Elek / tron
Neu / tron

usw....

mit etwas kreativität kann man aus jeden wort 2 namen oder sogar mehr bilden.

gruß Drago


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Waffel|Eisen
> Müll|Eimer
> Unter|Hose
> Holz|Kohle
> ...



Ich meinte eig. ein Wort (Apoli | Naris z.B.) aber ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_era (5. Oktober 2009)

Kanal/Isation

Funda/mental

etc.

 xD


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir es grad von Wasser haben. Vol || Vic  Ist auch irgendwie nett^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. Oktober 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Ich meinte eig. ein Wort (Apoli | Naris z.B.) aber ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann nimm halt sowas wie Whis|Key ^^ .


----------



## Serephit (5. Oktober 2009)

nice die beispiele


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> und den char dann versuchen auf 80 zu spielen glaubt ihr mit den Namen kommt ihr in Inis



Wie wenn man nach dem Namen entscheidet wen man mit nimmt

Omg


----------



## Super PePe (5. Oktober 2009)

fookmi und fooku

hunter mit pet + schurken = dumm (jäger) und (pet) duemmer (schurke)

hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem thema zu tun


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

tak/tik (tik/tak)
Zer/gen
Schat/ten
recktschleibe/flehler
Leeee/eeroy (geht aber glabs nicht mehr)
verk/lickt 
disc/onect


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> tak/tik (tik/tak)
> Zer/gen
> Schat/ten
> recktschleibe/flehler
> ...



gogo, weiter so!


----------



## flamegod (5. Oktober 2009)

paxi
fixi
:x


----------



## Tremaine01 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ziemlich & Ätzend


----------



## Phelps023 (5. Oktober 2009)

Dumm & Dümmer


----------



## Mellis (5. Oktober 2009)

Nimm doch den Klassiker:


Ana/Lyse

Sollten dann aber 2 Weiblich Chars sein die ihr spielt, aber es hätte den Vorteil das es zum einen echte und zum anderen gut klingende Namen sind.

Gruß Mel


----------



## NoOneKnows (5. Oktober 2009)

Arno | Nym
Dieter | Pete
Dieter | Rasse
Dieter | Miete 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irata1959a (5. Oktober 2009)

Wurde mal in eine Gruppe geladen zu .....     OBEN  UNTEN  HINTN  und VORNE
( Jo Hintn war wirklich so geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war aber froh als ich wieder raus war aus der gruppe ( rofl )


----------



## HoherLord (5. Oktober 2009)

Nudel / Suppe

Arsch / Geweih

Arm / Drücker

als Heiler und DD:   Flucht(Hexer) / Rettung(Priester)

Kuki / Dent

Fahrrad / Ständer

... Alter, gibt so viel geiles Zeug  ^^

MfG


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Oktober 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit 2 Freunden hochgelevelt. Wir hießen Tick, Trick, Track
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der war lustig -- und kein gm, der euch irgendwann mal angeschrieben hat - und zum thema "Rollenspielnamen" etwas sagte ?


----------



## Tschubai (5. Oktober 2009)

Pille / Mann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrid (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe / Fertig


----------



## HoherLord (5. Oktober 2009)

flamegod schrieb:


> paxi
> fixi
> :x




Ja nee, is klar ^^   *gröhl*


----------



## Starfros (5. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wie wenn man nach dem Namen entscheidet wen man mit nimmt
> 
> Omg



Womit er Teilweise recht hat.

Wir (drei Leader im Bund ) nehmen auch nicht Leute mit die Blöde namen haben bzw. einen namen mit vielen `´ über den Buschstaben.
Oder ein auf ASCII machen nur damit man auffällt , sry mir egal ob sie es drauf haben oder nicht .Bei der namenswahl haben sie es definitiv nicht drauf.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Oktober 2009)

Dusch/Lampe


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Kommt bitte mal zurück zum Thema und denkt euch lieber weiter Namen aus!

Viele Grüße Myownlight!

PS: Vulgäre Namen oder sonstiges ist nicht erwünscht!


----------



## akaDisi (5. Oktober 2009)

Pla|Cebo


----------



## Kargaro (5. Oktober 2009)

HoherLord schrieb:


> Fahrrad / *Ständer*



Viel Spaß dabei mit dem Name rumzurennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie wärs mit buf / fed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salix09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Phäno-Menal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (5. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit Pinky/Brain? dann müsste aber Brain mehr Int haben als Pinky


Noch besser, Frost und Feuer. 
Mage macht frost und der Hexer Feuer, dann seid ihr Frostfeuer, und das castet der Magier


----------



## Egojon (5. Oktober 2009)

Pinky / Brain


----------



## Egojon (5. Oktober 2009)

ah gleicher gedanke^^ hab das selber auch schon mal gemacht mit(derpinky/derbrain)(krieger/hexer)


----------



## Evalor (5. Oktober 2009)

Nudel/Holz
Tee/Kanne
Voll/Depp
Hans/Wurst


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2009)

Der eine nennt sich Dropkick und der andere Murphys = Dropkick Murphys
Oder kurz/kürzer
Verylong/Evenlonger
Ever/Quest
Spell/Force
Fisch/Stäbchen
Abf/All
Desoxyrebo/nukleinsäure
Cyan/Kali
Fisch/Kopf
Wasser/Fall
Bier/Bank
Fest/Zelt
Alkoh/Olismus
Neolo/Gismus
Meta/Pher

und wenn ihr zu dritt wärt: Re/Form/Haus (wäre vielleicht sogar was für ein Gildenbündniss)

Ich mag solche Spammthreads, die sind witzig. ^^


----------



## helado (5. Oktober 2009)

Rainer|Hohn
Martha|Pfahl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Imba-Name schlechthin wäre natürlich:

Chuck | Norris ^^


----------



## Thufeist (5. Oktober 2009)

Dort | Mund

Mhh.. naja.. ^^


----------



## Ermes (5. Oktober 2009)

Ripp/Chen
!


----------



## Freakypriest (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe das auch mit meinem Bruder gemacht unsere DK Twinks heissen:

Rittersport / Vollnuss


----------



## Anthaniel (5. Oktober 2009)

haben ein witziges pärchen auf unsrem server

lasmiranda I dennsiewillja (oder halt so ähnlich) ^^


----------



## Trooperus (5. Oktober 2009)

Techtel/Mechtel


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Pinky/Brain? dann müsste aber Brain mehr Int haben als Pinky
> 
> 
> Noch besser, Frost und Feuer.
> Mage macht frost und der Hexer Feuer, dann seid ihr Frostfeuer, und das castet der Magier



Frost und Feuer hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, nunja leider sind sie schon vergeben.
Danke trotzdem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KLaecKy (5. Oktober 2009)

mein Kumpel und ich heissen

Kollege & Kollegin


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2009)

Poli / Zei
Feuer / Wehr


----------



## Gnorfal (5. Oktober 2009)

Pille/Palle
Waldorf/Statler
Graf/Zahl
Grosser/Mumpitz


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Wie wärs außerdem mit Coca/Cola?



Nicht erlaubt.


----------



## MagicMonkey (5. Oktober 2009)

Empty / Ness
Soul / Stone
Schoko / Torte


----------



## Seryma (5. Oktober 2009)

Imwith /Stupid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mhmmm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Adam /Eva
Lissyund /Derwildekaiser
Bimm/Bamm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (5. Oktober 2009)

Jane/Isklar


----------



## Bigfeet (5. Oktober 2009)

Waffel  / Eisen
Kaputt  / Nix
Hub  / Schraubär
Ich / undIch
Silence  / Bob
Big  / Foot


----------



## -Migu- (5. Oktober 2009)

Vitali und Wladimir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Rainer/Zufall
Holz/Boje
Andi/Wäsche


Z.b


----------



## Jerkia (5. Oktober 2009)

Unen / tlich

Mfg Jerkia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

Halsab|Schneider (ratet mal welcher beruf dazu passt)
Kanalrei|Nigung (Ally bietet sich da an, SW unso)
Vollwa|schautomat

etc. pp.


----------



## Zesh123 (5. Oktober 2009)

Döner/Bude 
Nur will sicher keiner von euch Döner heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Dunichtneh/menkerze


----------



## Pherenike (5. Oktober 2009)

Vert/reter

Beza/ubernd

Vern/ Ichter


----------



## Crosis (5. Oktober 2009)

Paxi | Lexi | Fixi


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. Oktober 2009)

Voll | Pfosten


----------



## HoherLord (5. Oktober 2009)

HG / BUTTE

Major / Naise

Smile / Lee

Damm / Riss

für weibliche Chars: Miss / Geburt (als Auszeichnung zu verstehen, nich als Beleidigung ^^)

Dampf / Ramme

My / Buffed     ^^

Frozen / Throne    ^^

lol / rofl


----------



## Vicell (5. Oktober 2009)

Twìx/Twíx


----------



## Ghorgoroth (5. Oktober 2009)

Anal/Schnupfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry das musste sein XD

Star/Wars

Myth/Busters


----------



## Gnarak (5. Oktober 2009)

Hari / Boo

Plus / Minus

Sam / Sung

Blue / Screen

Wach / Holder

Laden / Hüter

Blasen / Tee

Tot / Verfall


----------



## De Gaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit: Tele/Tubbies? oder Schnupf/Tabak?

Es ginge natürlich auch Lid/Schatten.


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Diese Resonanz ist wirklich atemberaubend! 

Danke für eure Einfälle!

PS: Bekomme ich als Werber auch 300% EP, wenn ich mit einem neuen Charakter auf einem Account anfangen will, auf dem schon mehere Stufe-80-Figuren vorhanden sind, oder muss ich einen neuen Account anlegen?
PS 2: Wo kann sich mein Kumpel am kostengünstigsten alle drei WoW-Teile zusammen besorgen?
PS 3: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, accountgebundene Gegenstände ohne Charakter-Serverwechsel auf einen anderen Server zu transferieren?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## De Gaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Nun sach schon,wer wirds?*g*

Zu 2 kann ich nur in wien was sagen,bei Saturn,norm set 20 euro,wotlk 25-35 euro


----------



## HoherLord (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu 1: Meiner Meinung nach bekommste volle EP, solange ihr beide von vorne beginnt.

Zu 2: billiger.de oder google allgemein ^^

Zu 3: Serverübergreifend verschicken is nich möglich


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu 3 kann kann ich sagen das es leider nicht möglich ist, hab ich zumindest mal in nem Forum gelesen wos um das ging.

Und noch ein Name:

apok/alypse oder apo/kalypse

Wenn ihr Hexenmeister und Priester oder so levelt. (dk würd besser passen würd aber mit 55 anfangen und das wär wohl nicht der sinn des zusammenlevelns.)

Edit: Oh war einer schneller


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

De schrieb:


> Nun sach schon,wer wirds?*g*
> 
> Zu 2 kann ich nur in wien was sagen,bei Saturn,norm set 20 euro,wotlk 25-35 euro



Bin mir noch nicht sicher / Wir sind uns noch nicht sicher, wie und wann wir das entscheiden aber die Einfälle sind echt erste Sahne!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. Oktober 2009)

Kli|Toris


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hab das auch mal gemacht mit nem kollegen
Er hieß "Gas" und ich hieß "kammer"

allerdings mussten wir nach 3 wochen unsere namen ändern.


----------



## De Gaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär ja für den Lid/Schatten...bei weiblichen chars passend


----------



## XBashorNOT (5. Oktober 2009)

Lager | Regal

@ Runner: Das ist auch taktlos


----------



## HoherLord (5. Oktober 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> Hab das auch mal gemacht mit nem kollegen
> Er hieß "Gas" und ich hieß "kammer"
> 
> allerdings mussten wir nach 3 wochen unsere namen ändern.




Auf so nen Käse kommen auch nur Kids oder Leute die gerne provozieren...........(also auch wieder Kids)


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

De schrieb:


> Ich wär ja für den Lid/Schatten...bei weiblichen chars passend



Wollten eig. zwei männliche Chars zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runner2808 (5. Oktober 2009)

Naja ist auch taktlos, aber "kid" bin ich nicht.


----------



## Visssion (5. Oktober 2009)

derinder - inderinderin
^^


----------



## Emanuel333 (5. Oktober 2009)

2 Freunde von mir haben deren chars mal Dereine/Derandere genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeperus (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit

Hog-Ger


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. Oktober 2009)

Axel - Schweiß

weis nicht obs schon war, nicht alle pages gelesen


----------



## helado (5. Oktober 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> derinder - inderinderin
> ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrow (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es einfach mit:

Zus / Ammen


----------



## Secretraven (5. Oktober 2009)

Borrussia / Dortmund

Leck / Mich

Toast / Brot

Hand / Granate





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

HoherLord schrieb:


> Zu 1: Meiner Meinung nach bekommste volle EP, solange ihr beide von vorne beginnt.
> 
> Zu 2: billiger.de oder google allgemein ^^
> 
> Zu 3: Serverübergreifend verschicken is nich möglich




Man muss auch nicht zwangsläuftig zusammen anfangen.

Wenn man z.  B. schon einen lvl 10er hat und der Kumpel alleine erstmal auf lvl 10 spielt kann man
von da an auch zusammen spielen

Man benötigt nur etwa das gleiche level (was sowieso gegeben ist, solange dein char nicht höher ist, da der geworbene dem werbenden level schenken kann) und man muss halt zusammen spielen, sprich bei quest abgeben und so in der nähe stehen.


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Man schnappt sich einfach vier Freunde und geht als

*Your|mother|is|my|epicmount*

inis...^^


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2009)

Als Dudus z.B.
Hotter / Hotted

Patt / Patterchen


----------



## Caymian (5. Oktober 2009)

rofl/copter


----------



## ipercoop (5. Oktober 2009)

Brust/Haar

aber nur als männlicher char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schickedim (5. Oktober 2009)

Wasser | Melone
Fuß | Ball
Harald | Rapunzel
Arminia | Bielefeld (oder andere vereine)
....

für 3 leute
Last | Wagen | Fahrer
Chronisches | After | Sausen


----------



## Carlor1337 (5. Oktober 2009)

Joa, Freund von mir hat sich alle 3 Addons in nem Pack gekauft, hat 35 Euro gekostet, mein ich^^

Und wie wärs mit Univ/ersum ?^^


----------



## Melian (5. Oktober 2009)

Deko / Rativ


----------



## metera (5. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber :

Immer / öfters




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (5. Oktober 2009)

Karl/Heinz


Gott, ich vermisse die 2 Auktionshaustürsteher ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (5. Oktober 2009)

ich lass mir mal spontan ein paar einfallen


Capp/chino
Latte/Maciato

oder vielleicht

Burnin/Legion         hm  eher net

Cata/Clysm


Legen/Dary

Death/Wing 

Alex/strasza
Noz/dormu
Maly/Gos
Nel/Tharion

Drachen/Schwarm


achso, ich mach ma schluss gibt auf jeden fall genug ideen^^


----------



## Gromark (5. Oktober 2009)

Meinhard /esroha


----------



## Ich2007 (5. Oktober 2009)

wurde Kit | Kat schon genannt ?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. Oktober 2009)

Claire|Grube


----------



## hawayboy (5. Oktober 2009)

gerade noch einige anregungen bekommen


Hypo/thenuse       
Phyta/goras
KA/Thete
Drei/Eck

Lady/Kracher
Harry/Potter
severs/snape
Albus   /    Dumble/dore
 Quatschmi/Tsoße
Hugen/dubel
Bank/Fach


auktions/haus
Quest/Geber

Rare/mob
Epic/kolben


----------



## Caskaja (5. Oktober 2009)

Nennt sie doch Name1 "Waffel" Gilde1 "(Mit Ahorn)" Name2 "Eisen" Gilde2 "(Sirup)"

Dann heisst ihr..

   Waffel  ......     Eisen
(mit Ahorn) (Sirup)


----------



## Senze (5. Oktober 2009)

Brat / Pit 

falls dieser noch nicht genannt wurde


----------



## Staffbuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Diese Resonanz ist wirklich atemberaubend!
> 
> Danke für eure Einfälle!
> 
> ...



1. Du kannst mit einem bereits vorhandenen Account werben, auch wenn schon 80er oder so drauf sind, dein Kumpel bekommt aber nen neuen Account.
2. Wir haben sie damals online gekauft, war afaik ziemlich "billig".
3. Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Fallen euch sonst noch evtl. Namen wie z.B. Ying und Yang ein?

Ideen wäre nett.

Myownlight


----------



## 2boon4you (5. Oktober 2009)

wefail / inpve :>


----------



## Leilax (5. Oktober 2009)

lambo / ghini


----------



## Gierdre (5. Oktober 2009)

Alz / Heimer

Mit / Arbeiter

Sacher / Torte

Mini / Babybel

*Compa / Neros* - den find ich am Besten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (5. Oktober 2009)

ok hier meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ban-ane
Gram-matik
Cof-fee

und *trommelwirbe*

Tine-Wittler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [dann aber bitte ne zwergin oO]


----------



## e2to (5. Oktober 2009)

Christian / Ständer
Claire / Grube
Hexen / Besen


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2009)

Fitten / Tick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## châlisa (5. Oktober 2009)

ich würde dir Roman/Tisch empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg châlisa


----------



## Dranke (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Cata/clysem


----------



## Masouk (5. Oktober 2009)

wirsin/stark
mituns/nich
dent/agard
blend/amet
auff/smaul
leo/pard
fran/zoesich
Pam/pers


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Fitten / Tick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol
Der ist geil, ob wohl ich glaube, dass manche da ziemlich lange überlegen müssen,
bis sie das raffen. ;D


Nice wäre auch 

Epic | Fail ^^


----------



## Fabian22244 (5. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit Hexen/Meister


----------



## undeadmen (5. Oktober 2009)

Fix/Fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. Oktober 2009)

Amb / Bossa
Einäschern / Brandstiften
Zit / Rone
Ban / Ane
Two / Friends
El / Wyn
An / Zu

...


----------



## Error2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Fai | led


----------



## Gnap (5. Oktober 2009)

Dr | Ogen


----------



## lebrown (5. Oktober 2009)

hatte mal mitm freund 49er pvp warris hochgezockt mit den namen : HALTS / MAUL



-----




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petrol85 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ein Kollege und ich haben uns jeweils nen DK Twink hochgespielt, und wir heissen Phoboss und Deymos (die normal geschriebenen Pendants waren leider schon vergeben, und Accents sind scheisse^^), das ist griechisch für Angst und Schrecken (ausserdem heissen so die beiden Monde des Mars)


----------



## Valnar93 (5. Oktober 2009)

Kompe | Tenz


----------



## Namir (5. Oktober 2009)

ich würde wenn möglich ein zweiseitiges nehmen.

beispielsweise Dings und Bums


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Gehts mit Gildennamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hätte ich den 
Alters <Freigabe> 
und den
ab <X> (X= das Alter, dass du wünscht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Gehts mit Gildennamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Charakternamen sind gewünscht.
Achja, ich bin der Meinung, dass jedes Alter Vor- und Nachteile hat und man deshalb generell mit seinem Alter  zu frieden sein sollte und es schätzen soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (5. Oktober 2009)

"Hopfen" und "Malz" von der Gilde <Gott erhalts> find ich als Bayer no recht nett


----------



## Myownlight (5. Oktober 2009)

Petrol85 schrieb:


> Also ein Kollege und ich haben uns jeweils nen DK Twink hochgespielt, und wir heissen Phoboss und Deymos (die normal geschriebenen Pendants waren leider schon vergeben, und Accents sind scheisse^^), das ist griechisch für Angst und Schrecken (ausserdem heissen so die beiden Monde des Mars)



Nur mal so am Rande, mein Priester heißt "Phobophilos" : der Furchtliebende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuvex (5. Oktober 2009)

Doktor Oetker


----------



## Casp (5. Oktober 2009)

aber aber WoW ist doch ein Rollenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (5. Oktober 2009)

Hoden/Sack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CypherGirl (5. Oktober 2009)

Keiner / Niemand 

Keiner ist dann nen Tank, und Niemand isn Heiler... Zitat der Raidleitung ''So.. Keiner geht pullen und Niemand heilt ihn''

x
CypherG.


----------



## tridentmania (5. Oktober 2009)

bock / wurst


----------



## sorgrin (5. Oktober 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die vielen Ideen, jedoch wären Namen, die aus einem Wort bestehen besser! ( Intel | Ligenz ) Wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.
> 
> Viele Grüße Myownlight!




2 Schurken............Hinter/hältig!


----------



## Syrras (5. Oktober 2009)

Nicht Dumm und Fies?


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rosa-Schlüpfer

oder lass dich von Bart Simpson uns seinen Mo´s Taverne Telefonstreichen Insperieren auf diversen Simpsons Fan seiten sind alle Sprüche aufgelistet

mfg

ach nen kleiner Gag

Wohin-Genau

Pika-chu

Ernie-Bert

Böhser-Onkel


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> oder lass dich von Bart Simpson uns seinen Mo´s Taverne Telefonstreichen Insperieren auf diversen Simpsons Fan seiten sind alle Sprüche aufgelistet


Marquez vonhinten (ist aus der 24 folge)
btw.:http://moe.simpsons-club.de/anrufe.php


----------



## Liberiana (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.spruecheportal.de/wortspiele.php 

Such dir eins Raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (5. Oktober 2009)

Fress|Napf


----------



## Casp (5. Oktober 2009)

aber aber WoW ist doch wirklich ein Rollenspiel? Partnernamen sind gut, aber nicht so unbedingtlustigseinwollende Fun-Namen, da gibts nur wenige, die mir wirklich gefallen...


----------



## gargomir (5. Oktober 2009)

Blinddarm/entzündung
testa/ment


----------



## Tibu (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit... ... euren ganz normalen Spitznamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ne nette Schami Hexer/Priester-Kombo: Zappen | Duster ^^

Ahoj | Brause 
Gerol | Steiner
Bon | Aqa


----------



## Cuolun (5. Oktober 2009)

so viele Posts und immer noch fehlen meine Favoriten:

Nico + Tini
Marie + Johanna

ok - sind 3 Frauennamen, aber witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## gargomir (5. Oktober 2009)

Cuolun schrieb:


> Nico + Tini
> Marie + Johanna






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sehr gut!

jetzt warte ich auf den ersten " hä? kapier ich nich-post"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshuna (5. Oktober 2009)

Anna / Nas
Peter / Silie

?

Powerrangers/Hauptzentrale -> gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlon0822 (5. Oktober 2009)

coole ideen wie wäre es mit


mari/huana

oder auch vom sinn

marie/johanna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlon0822 (5. Oktober 2009)

also mit mari/johanna wegen marihuana^^


----------



## Destilatus (5. Oktober 2009)

We/ed


----------



## Funkydiddy (6. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Dusch/Lampe



dazu fällt mir was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Ey, war isch gestern IKEA, hab isch gsucht so Lampe für mein Dusch. Bin isch gegangen zu Infofrau und gefragt: \" Duschlampe? \" Jetzt isch hab Hausverbot, WARUM ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ich vorkurzen irgendwo gelesen^^


----------



## Super PePe (6. Oktober 2009)

hehe nice

sorry für ot:
hatte mal mein jäger pet 'Urinsekt' genannt und ein GM wollte mich tatsächlich dazu bewegen es umzubennen ... hab ihm 10 min erklärt er solle im Duden nachschlagen unter Insekt, da gabs mal so paar Teil auch zu URzeit .), die nannte man Ur_insekten ... nun ja damit war das Thema dann durch
nun hab ich ein Schwein und das hört auf den Namen PicLebowski


----------



## Rainaar (6. Oktober 2009)

tobiclaudi schrieb:


> Annette/Halbestund




MEGAGEIL!  

Ich hab ich echt weggeschmissen!


----------



## Caraid (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

eine gelungene Kombination ist auch:

Ami und Citia

(latein. Freundschaft)


Grüße


----------



## Niachis (6. Oktober 2009)

yuck / fou


(: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal mit nem Freund 2 B11 Palas gelevelt. Er hiess Ruhe und ich Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Funchars noch mit nem anderen Freund. Deiné und Muddà

...was fällt mir noch ein...

Dis/Connect
Multi/Boxer
Ichbincool/Ichauch


----------



## wardir (6. Oktober 2009)

Mong & Ressorg  

<---- Leserichtung <----


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. Oktober 2009)

Mario & Hanna
xD


----------



## Mellis (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal im BG zwei Schamis getroffen, DD und Heiler, die hießen:

Ihaudrauf und Ipassauf

ist dann zwar nicht ein Wort aber ne super Kombo


----------



## Myownlight (6. Oktober 2009)

Caraid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine gelungene Kombination ist auch:
> 
> ...



Mein anderer Magier Twink heißt Amicitio.


----------



## pingu77 (6. Oktober 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Mein anderer Magier Twink heißt Amicitio.



Wir sind alle stolz auf dich.

Back 2 Topic:

Wie wärs mit 

Dreist & Dreister


----------



## Ghorgoroth (6. Oktober 2009)

Mellis schrieb:


> Hab mal im BG zwei Schamis getroffen, DD und Heiler, die hießen:
> 
> Ihaudrauf und Ipassauf
> 
> ist dann zwar nicht ein Wort aber ne super Kombo



wie geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (6. Oktober 2009)

Armin Gips
Volker Putt
Helge Nuch
Gitta Rist
Hella Wahnsinn
Ansgar Tentor
Anne Wand


Grüße
Tel


----------



## jobran (6. Oktober 2009)

Chuck/ Norris^^ (sorry, musste sein)


----------



## Talismaniac (6. Oktober 2009)

anna / unddieliebe
gutezeiten/schlechtezeiten
ichnoob/ichauchpala
Pech/schwefel
du/ich
hänsel/gretel
Ast/rein
Gemeinsam/sindwirnoobs
náme/nàme
Brûnner/Brunnêr
bla/bla
Undsoweiter/Undsofort


----------



## Rukhar (6. Oktober 2009)

ich bin für Meinhart | Esrohr    

so ziemlich mein lieblingsspruch. =)=)=)


----------



## Toraka' (6. Oktober 2009)

Pew/Peew?

full/epic
mit/skill
kannmehr/alsdu
Kain/Abel
Edna/Harvey (insider)
Zam/Xashija
Aggro/gnom
Addon/werkstatt
Skilled/pro
Glüh/birne


----------



## Scourge TH (6. Oktober 2009)

Ichnicht | Ichdoch


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

ninja / looter
hunter / item

und dann vielleicht noch ne gilde gründen wie:

"wir haben immer need"
oder
"wir können alles brauchen"

fänd ich lustig, nur mit der gruppensuche wirds schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möp der Möpper (6. Oktober 2009)

ihr könntet euch so nenen:

Icecold//waterwet//firehot   

so dass ihr noch ne möglcihen dritten habt^^


----------



## Kofineas (6. Oktober 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Fitten / Tick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêksa (6. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit 

Frost / Schock 

XD für mages oder shamis xD 

oder

Fire / Storm etc xD


----------



## Janica-Damira (6. Oktober 2009)

Geni / Tiv
Akkus / Ativ
Cap / Capper
Shakes / Fidget ^^ (musste sein)
Napoleon / Bonaparte
Suk / kubus


----------



## Raz0rblador (6. Oktober 2009)

Geröll | Steiner        (Gerolsteiner^^)


----------



## monkeysponkey (6. Oktober 2009)

Der klassiker Dick/Doof.Am besten das pet "und"nennen=Dick und doof


----------



## Zhiala (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Mann und ich hatten schon:

Schizo - Phren
Großesübel - Kleinesübel (Taure+Ork)
Feardich - Killdich (Hexer+Schurke)
Scheintot - Ganztot (2 Schurken)
Belshirash - Belhahar (Jäger und Hexe, ich weiß das das "r" fehlt aber der Name war schon weg)

Die Zeiten haben allerdings nur Kleinesübel (78), Belhahar und Belshirash (beider 70) überdauert die heute noch gelegentlich auf Rexxar zu finden sind


----------



## JP_1018 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenns Druiden sind 
Baum | Stumpf

Palas
Heil | Dose


wie wärs mit was politisch angehauchtem

Che | Guevara


mein altime favorit ist allerdings

Caps | Lock - hatte ich lange zeit mit nem freund im cs xD


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal Druide + Krieger in der Arena gesehen,
die hießen Emoeins und Emozwei

x)


----------



## peterpannbg (6. Oktober 2009)

Wahn / Sinn
Rot / Käppchen
Woll / Lust
Stam / Pede
Iron / Forge
Red / Neck
Dala / Ran
Ju / Piter
Voll / Mond
Müh / Sam
Wel / Come
Rübe / Zahl
Voll / Kommen
Rast / Los


----------



## faraway (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Tauren?

Kuhseng und Kuhsine


----------



## Iceblad (6. Oktober 2009)

Peter/Silie
Fitze/Fatze
Leber/Wurst
Mett/Wurst
Red/Bull


----------



## Myownlight (6. Oktober 2009)

Nun sind schon fast sechs Seiten in Word nur voller Namen. Danke! Könnt aber gerne weitermachen!


----------



## Shadeja (6. Oktober 2009)

Papa---Razzi
Eins---Zwei
Kata---Kombe
Wirbel---Sturm
Mephisto---Faust
Badman---Robbin
Aris---Toteles
Kata---Tonie
IchMach----AllesTot


----------



## Shadeja (6. Oktober 2009)

Papa---Razzi
Eins---Zwei
Kata---Kombe
Wirbel---Sturm
Mephisto---Faust
Badman---Robbin
Aris---Toteles
Kata---Tonie
IchMach----AllesTot



Sry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (6. Oktober 2009)

Inkon | Tinenz


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Bllademaster schrieb:


> passt Klein/wüchsig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genial für Gnome!


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Konti | Nent

Recor | Ding

Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein, mein Gehirn ist schon Müde ;(


----------



## Darth Cadus (6. Oktober 2009)

Schwachfug.


----------



## Anudo (6. Oktober 2009)

Kollege und ich hatten 2 Gnome...

Ernie und Bert

is leider kein Wort.... aber eventuell ja doch interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Zensur | Sula


----------



## iShock (6. Oktober 2009)

Milch / Kuh

Grün / Haut

Wissen / Macht (für Hunter das pet dann "ist" nennen)

Blech / Dose

Wasser / Automat (für Mages)


----------



## Sniffty (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin,


also Schapp und Plaque    wäre auch cool :-)


MfG,

Sniffty


----------



## Norrius (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal spontan denn hier empfehlen:::




*Klit / oris*




*ggg*


----------



## Membaris (6. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich auch woher die bescheurten kiddys immer ihre verkackten Nicks herhaben. Hier aus
dem Buffedforum. 

OMG

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukwild (6. Oktober 2009)

bei 2 Mages z.B Apo und Calypse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit einem Freund nach der Ankündigung von Cataclysm einen Twink angefangen er hiess Catac und ich Lysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Treu dem kommenden Addon...

LG Kintaro221 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blunty (6. Oktober 2009)

Dick/Doof, Katzen/Klo, Robbie/Dog, Rob/Roy, Steven/Segal.....sucht euch eins aus


----------



## HuBi! (6. Oktober 2009)

hatten wir schon Chuck|Norris?


----------



## Hêksa (6. Oktober 2009)

Vitali und Vladimir xD


----------



## Sins=Gnom (6. Oktober 2009)

Zu//späht
Von//vorne (2 krieger)
Von//hinten (2 schurken)
int//buff (2mages)

usw gibtz zu viel ^^


----------



## Brightwhite (6. Oktober 2009)

Closed|Topic ^^


----------



## EPoker (6. Oktober 2009)

Homo|Fürst
Peter|Pan
Hexen|Meister
Frucht|Gummi
Leet|Speak
Popel|Nase


----------



## gargomir (6. Oktober 2009)

HuBi! schrieb:


> hatten wir schon Chuck|Norris?




Rate mal...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Sahne|Häubchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tüten|Suppe 

Anderer Unsinn fällt mir nicht ein...


----------



## Kasching (6. Oktober 2009)

Maggi | Fix 
Knall | Tüte
Pan  | Flöte 
Kühler | Grill 

und wenn ihr euch dreht : 

Grill | Kühler
Schmai | Lie 
Weiß | Brot
Keks | Dose
Wal | Ter 


so das war alles sinnlose was mein Gehirn auspucken wollte 

achja : Fisch | Stäbchen


----------



## ødan (6. Oktober 2009)

Batt|Erie

Schallp|Latte

Hör|Spiel

Mäp|Pchen

Moz|Ard

Cappucc|Ino

Evol|Ution

Hand|Buch

Kal|Ender


----------



## FonKeY (6. Oktober 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Hartz / Vier
> 
> Wester / Welle
> 
> ...



=D wie cool.....

christian/dicken
hm eben fielen mir noch voll viele ein verdammt


----------



## ricci (6. Oktober 2009)

Huf | Schraub | Bär

Hufschraubbär^^

Barlo inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg.. der ditt


----------



## Terratec (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit
Anal | yse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (6. Oktober 2009)

Peter l Zwegat

ziemlich blöd-- nehmt doch einfach halbwegs normale Namen und versucht nicht zwanghaft (mit den Ideen anderer) lustig zu sein.


----------



## n.bek. (6. Oktober 2009)

Pyro | Manie
Anar | Chie
Milz | Brand
Arachno | Phobie
Klaus | Trophobie


----------



## Langmar (6. Oktober 2009)

Kuhs | Tall (für Tauren)
Du | Den
Bret | Zel
Bal | Sam
Leal | Rife


Vielleicht kommen mir noch mehr in den Sinn.



mfG Langmar


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit 

L2|p

Un|kreativ

oder wahlweise auch

No|Skill




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalksack (7. Oktober 2009)

Sucht Euch nen Dritten und nennt Euch

Leich, Terkac und Kreiz


----------



## Dwarim (7. Oktober 2009)

Wahn/Sinn

Find ich gut - Wahn der Hexer, Sinn der Mage

oder Bock/Wurst
oder Hans/Wurst
oder Tod/Esser
oder Tele/Fon
oder Mikro/Welle
oder Orangen/Saft
oder Apfel/Saft
oder Tomaten/Saft
oder Trauben/Saft

Es gibt sooooo viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Talgur (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei 2 Spielern:
Taschen/Dieb
Reiz/Bar
Nah/Kampf (dort am besten 2 Fernkampfklassen)
Sauf/Kopf
Dumm/Batz
Magen/Krampf

Bei 3 Spielern:
Spielt/Mit/Lenkrad
Eat/My/Shorts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (7. Oktober 2009)

Darm|Riss ^^

ach und btw is zwar nich das was du suchst aber :

Jemand und Niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is so genial xD

"Jemand hat den Schlachtzug verlassen"
"Niemand hat sich dem Schlachtzug angeschlossen"

I Lol'd so hard als ich das gesehen habe^^


----------



## lordxanatos (7. Oktober 2009)

aegwynn, spieler niemandem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


biete [beruf] gegen mats und tg
vertraut niemandem!

auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davon mal abgesehen, dicker-taure aber meistens is das auch belegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kugel-fisch


----------



## hey dude (7. Oktober 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> "Jemand hat den Schlachtzug verlassen"
> "Niemand hat sich dem Schlachtzug angeschlossen"
> 
> I Lol'd so hard als ich das gesehen habe^^


Hahaha, I lol'd to. Ja die Namen haben was.

Ihr müsst nur darauf achten, dass ihr auf keinen RP-Server geht. Da wird sowas nicht so gern gesehen. Am besten ein schöner PvP-Server.

mfg Dude


----------



## Dragendon (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde euch Ping und Pong nahelegen, das war bei unseren 19 PvP Schurken damals recht witzig


----------



## Alpirìh (7. Oktober 2009)

Herr / Bert^^


----------



## McDooly (7. Oktober 2009)

Vorneer/hintenich

also vorne er und hinten ich


----------



## Shadeja (7. Oktober 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Tauren?
> 
> Kuhseng und Kuhsine




Das find ich einfach oberhammer, aber auch Ping und Pong wie weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## cruzel (7. Oktober 2009)

anna/nass

Axel/schweiß


----------



## Myownlight (13. Oktober 2009)

cruzel schrieb:


> anna/nass
> 
> Axel/schweiß



Danke für eure Ideen!
Wird sind nun unter Intel | Ligenz anzutreffen!


----------



## Kargaro (13. Oktober 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ideen!
> Wird sind nun unter Intel | Ligenz anzutreffen!


Intel | Ligenz war doch dein Beispielvorschlag...  der Thread hier war im Prinzip also eigentlich unnötig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (13. Oktober 2009)

War wohl wahrscheinlich nen Troll Postcounter Push Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (13. Oktober 2009)

Para|More ^^
Elek|tro


----------



## FX83 (14. Oktober 2009)

hatt ich mir mit nem Kumpel auch mal überlegt, hatten auch ganz lustige Ideen.
Hier ein paar davon:

King und Kong
Kung und Fu
Karambo und Lage 
Hammer und Hart
Spiel und Vogel (Spielvogel is sein NAchname, hätt eh keiner gerafft)
Dyna und Mit
Chuck und Norris
Randa und Lierer


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

oder Rainer - Kalmund

Chinesischer Verkehrs Minister (3- Arena PvP Team) "Um-lei-tung"

Reiner - Zufall


----------

